# Website Reviewing



## nathfromslg (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Recently I have been working on my website Axis Images - Premium Photography Service Kolkata Siliguri Gangtok | Axis Images 
Would like everyone's suggestion or review about the website and how and what can be done to improve it.
I think there is a lack of photos on the website.
I want to focus on weddings and portrait photography.
Any help regarding how to drive traffic to the website will be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

I think there a few things that need work on this site. 

The most important, there aren't ANY pictures. I only saw 1 and it was of a guitar player and the image was kind of noisy. I would NEVER hire someone to photograph my wedding if they didn't have any work to show me. Not saying you need to have wedding images before you book a wedding, obviously you have to start somewhere, but potential clients looking on your site cant see your style, your image quality or anything because YOU HAVE NO IMAGES. 

My advice, do NOT offer wedding services until you get a handle on some portrait shoots and have work to show clients. 

Also another BIG problem your website has, the grammar and sentence structure is way off. I don't know if you originate from another country but if you do, get a fluent English speaking friend to help you with the wording in the site, if you do speak English than you need to re-read everything and look on other's sites to see some examples of professional sounding sites.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2014)

Thoughts in general:
-I NEVER promise a set number of images, rather I use phrases such as "up to" or "approximately" so that if something does go wrong, I'm not forced to deliver something I really don't have.  

-WHY are you providing images that are not fully enhanced?  The client should NEVER see anything that isn't your absolute best product.  Fewer, better images are ALWAYS better than lots of mediocre ones.

-Why is there no option for prints?  I realize most people do want digital files, BUT prints are where you make money!

-A lot of your pages seem to direct me to contact you, including your 'about' page.  I would really try and get a little more content.  People's attention spans are short, and if they can't find what they want, and what most people want is prices, they're likely to move on.  

-You have some nice images, but there is inconsistency in the processing, especially in the white balance.  One of the most important aspects of your portfolio is a 'look' or 'style' so that people know that is your work.


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

There's not a single thing about your website that would compel me to hire you. Seriously, not a single thing.

There are no photos. None. I don't know what others are looking at, but I didn't see a single image. You're offering photography services, for Pete's sake. You _need _to show examples of your work. You think there's a "lack of photos"?? Yeah, I'd be in strong agreement with that.

Are you in India? Would Hindi be a better choice for the text?

Bottom line, there's nothing about your website which would make someone want to hire you. If you want to be hired, that'll become an issue...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

tirediron said:


> -You have some nice images....



Where???


----------



## nathfromslg (Apr 14, 2014)

Apologies if slider on the pages are not opening when visited from computer/laptop its working fine on mobile/tablet

using soliloquoy , dont know what happened


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Apologies if slider on the pages are not opening when visited from computer/laptop its working fine on mobile/tablet
> d



Okay, so your website instantly alienates an enormous potential customer base: people who use computers.

You sure that's the way you wanna' go?

Look at my initial reaction: I'm looking at what is, allegedly, a photography website, and it has no pictures. Ergo, it's not a photography website.

If I'm looking to hire a photographer, considering that I see no photos on your website, why would I ever consider hiring you?



> using soliloquoy , dont know what happened



It's real simple: "Nothing good" is what happened. If you want to be taken seriously, you need to fix that issue first. Don't worry about the quality of the photos yet, simply because most people can't see them...


----------



## nathfromslg (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if slider on the pages are not opening when visited from computer/laptop its working fine on mobile/tablet
> ...



Sorry But I am not a programmer,slider plugin is down just after I upgraded it,and I have been sweating trying to fix it!
I have put up all the photos on slider.

You may call it badluck,but just after i started this thread,I Updated the slider plugin and it died on me.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Apologies if slider on the pages are not opening when visited from computer/laptop its working fine on mobile/tablet
> 
> using soliloquoy , dont know what happened



I went to your facebook page and looked at what you have there. There are some very nice shots. You need to get those on your site though and with a reliable image slider. I suggest making your own or hiring a designer to make one in a software like Adobe Dreamweaver and not going through a third party image slider service that tags their name all over your site or charges you a ton to get the name removed. Also, the grammar. It's driving me crazy. |
Here's one of my portfolio pages with an image gallery I created myself. It's a simple design and shows thumbnails of the images so you don't have to click each icon to view them: 

Love & Ink Photography Wedding


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > nathfromslg said:
> ...



You're not ready. You're just not...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies if slider on the pages are not opening when visited from computer/laptop its working fine on mobile/tablet
> ...



If I'm looking to hire a photographer, and have a list of sites to visit, I'm going to visit those sites. I won't be visiting Facebook. Why? Well, because if someone is serious about getting my business, the least they can do is be serious about making sure their website is working as it needs to...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> It's a simple design and shows thumbnails of the images so you don't have to click each icon to view them:
> 
> Love & Ink Photography Wedding



Amber, I'm not going to delve far into the "why", but you have a photo on your site of a pregnant woman, belly exposed and eyes closed, kissing a horse. 

I'm not sure what you're trying to convey with that shot, but it may be conveying something very different than what you intended. Jus' sayin'...


----------



## nathfromslg (Apr 14, 2014)

Its working fine now


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > nathfromslg said:
> ...



Exactly. Though I just realized my web link is titled Love & Ink Photography Wedding instead of Newborn & Maternity, so I have my own site issues to fix today. Anyway, ya he just needs to get those images on there. Even though in my experience so far (very little experience) most of my local bookings have come from Facebook, but if those Facebook clients see you don't actually have a website or you have a poorly done website, they'll pass on your services. 

Also, Nathfromslg, you should provide some sort of pricing or pricing guideline. Just putting, "contact me for a quote" is going to drive people away. They want information fast especially when it concerns price.


----------



## nathfromslg (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > nathfromslg said:
> ...



Well,thanks for your kinds comments 
the site is working fine now.
Please kindly look into it and please let me know your valuable comments 

Amber: Thanks I will work on the grammar of the text on the site


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > It's a simple design and shows thumbnails of the images so you don't have to click each icon to view them:
> ...



Oh my God you're horrible lol. Seriously didn't think that way until now! The horse is her greatest pride & joy. She has had him in many competitions and is a rancher herself. She wanted the shot with him and I gave it to her. Honestly though, many women who have seen it think it is absolutely adorable! I'm guessing not too many women will be thinking the way you are, Steve5D lmao!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

nathfromslg said:


> the site is working fine now.



No, it's not. It looks exactly the same.

How about posting a link to one of the galleries, or to a photo in a gallery. Right now, my opinion of the site is unchanged. It's not ready. Period...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> I'm guessing not too many women will be thinking the way you are, Steve5D lmao!



Maybe not, but I can promise you that most guys will because, well, because men are pigs.

Is there no "significant other" in her life? That would make a Helluva' lot more sense, and would probably raise fewer eyebrows...


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing not too many women will be thinking the way you are, Steve5D lmao!
> ...



You want to see a picture of a guy kissing the horse?


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> AmberAtLoveAndInk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing not too many women will be thinking the way you are, Steve5D lmao!
> ...



Husband is overseas touring for the Army when we did the shoot. He won't be back until the baby is around 2-3 months old.


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Apr 14, 2014)

But despite my "interesting" horse photo with the pregnant woman, I think my image display grid is pretty awesome! Which was the whole reason for posting my portfolio link (;


----------



## tirediron (Apr 14, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > -You have some nice images....
> ...


Portfolio tab


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I don't see a single image anywhere on that website...


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay, I see a wedding gallery and a portrait gallery.

My suggestions:

On the home page, remove the wedding gallery. You already have that elsewhere. If you're going to have photos on the homepage, have photos of different types rotating through. Second, in the wedding gallery, remove the photo that includes a guy wearing the polo shirt. He ruins the image.

Basically the site shows some portraits (some good, some not) and a single wedding. I just don't think it provides enough of examples of your work to make someone comfortable enough to hire you...


----------

